
CIS 194: Introduction to Haskell (Spring 2013) - kuss
https://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis194/spring13/
======
kuss
After much internet searching I found this course mentioned as one of the best
ways to learn the basics of Haskell. I've only worked through the first couple
weeks so far, but I'm having a lot of fun with it. Has anyone else here given
this course a go? And does anyone have any other suggestions on learning
Haskell?

